# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Pacman frog impacted pleeeease help!

## anapolis

Hey, 
i just recently found my pacman with a lump, a diameter just under a centimeter on his right side, he is still active, and he looks fine, other than the impaction! WHAT CAN I DO! i REALLY DON'T WANT TO LOSE THE LITTLE GUY.  
Thank you to whoever replies :/ 
J.G

----------


## Carlos

Follow-up answer in here:  http://www.frogforum.net/pacman-frog...tml#post214257  :Smile: !

----------

